
House temperatures as a metaphor for interest rates - nkurz
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2015/10/a_theory_of_hou.html
======
ppyil
As a non economist I was a bit lost by the end. What is the Wicksellian
equilibrium rate and how exactly does it fit the analogy?

